# Raever's Mystery Gang :: Now taking applications



## Raever (Jan 12, 2021)

Alrighty since clearly I'm the awesome leader (kidding, I'm more like the mascot who demands food) I'm gonna need... *counts via fancy retractable claw motions* about three other people to join me in who knows what kinds of PG-13 shenanigans via Telegram as a tiny close-knit group of friends. @ConorHyena you need not apply, you're already my partner in crime.

Things that would be appreciated but aren't entirely necessary include but are not limited to:

1. The ability to speak from a semi-educated point of view
2. The ability to accept and vibe with different people holding different views (bonus points for: The ability to sympathize and empathize without feeling the necessity to blindly agree with everything)
3. The ability to appreciate and make dirty jokes without taking them as flirtatious advances
4. The ability to do one of the following; Drive, Cook, Fix technological issues with computers or phones, and/or provide entertainment
5. The ability to easily talk about possibly anything, and carry a conversation relatively well
6. The ability to accept and deal with people who have mental health issues, bonus points if you yourself have mental health issues
7. The ability to accept criticism and blunt statements when looking for opinions
8. The ability to enjoy one of the following; Video Games, Nerdy things, Technology, Machinery, Cartoons/Comics, Anime/Manga, Exercise, or Vintage Items
9. The ability to accept the following; Extreme impulsivity/wanderlust, horribly dark humor/jokes, the possibility of a member or multiple members not talking for days on end due to conflicting work schedules, depression, or simply having a life away from social media, etc.


Necessary Qualifications:

1. Gender identity is irrelevant, I respect all pronouns or whatever.
2. *18+ is necessary*, I'm twenty three and don't see myself socializing with someone in highschool - my apologies.
3. *Telegram is necessary*, since it's my main form of communication within the furry community and it's on all my devices (unlike discord)
4. Being a Furry is not necessary, but *art appreciation is necessary*
5. *Passion is necessary* by hyper-sensitivity might find itself quickly overwhelmed by other strong personalities



Send in your applications now!


----------

